# Lubenham Thanks



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys just wanted to say "it was great to meet you all today"

A special than you to Sarah for taking the time to explain a few things to us. And introducing us to a few people.

Lee


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're welcome Lee, hope you and Mark had a good day. It was lovely meet you both and I look forward to seeing you again soon


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Sarah yeah we really enjoyed it. A very friendly and welcoming group of people. We will be at Peterborough and if all goes to plan we could have something to show in the u8's at Worcester.


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll Hijack Lee's thread instead of doing another one 

Yes, it was a great day out for me too, I Wasn't planning on joining the NMC with Lee as i wasn't sure if showing would be for me and I thought £40 was very steep to join a club.

BUT....

When we arrived we were met by Paul Brockman and he explained the reason for the £40 membership fee, after which i now totally agree with.

We then had a nice chat with Sarah Yeomans, who, within 5 min got me hooked, Lee had already joined at this point so we decided to pay the extra and go as a partnership.

As Lee has already said, we met some great people and picked up some great tips. We managed to pick up some superb Mice from Kelly and we have arranged to pick up some more at the Peterborough show next month, including, Hopefully a trio of black tans (my personal favourites) from Phil.

We're really looking forward to the Peterborough show now and hopefully, as Lee has mentioned we should have a few U8's to show at Worcester.

Mark


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your day and first impressions of club life. See you at Peterboro' all being well


----------



## Bone (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah it was great. Hopefully we will see you at Peterborough.


----------

